# Cat D R35 GTR on eGay already?



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just found this:

2007 NISSAN SKYLINE GTR R35 GREY DAMAGED SALVAGE on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 05-Mar-09 12:23:53 GMT)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

How can it be a Cat D with only a scuff and a stuck g/box???
Somethings not adding up here?

Why would the owner not get it fixed? 

TT


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

stuck in 2nd hmmm new gearbox then? anyone off here that owned it?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

well how much for a box?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

aren't the gearbox's like £25k or something stupid like that?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah... this is the problem. The insurer prefers to pay-up and CAT D it, rather than undertake the effort to try and fix it.

Nissan shame on you. It should be economic and easy to repair this car.

Break it up and sell it for parts. We should do a club buy.

Gotta be worth £1.20 !


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm the highest bidder


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was gunna bid just on the off chance 

if i did go for a few grand, id happily spend a year staring at nissan schematics and learn how to make the gearbox myself lol 
could be a real bargain


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> aren't the gearbox's like £25k or something stupid like that?


 just spat coffee on laptop . 25k for a gearbox how can nissan justify that? more i hear the more im thinking of selling mine:chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It looks like a scam to me

they want your name address email and then a credit card deposit... lol! bingo


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Inspection & test drives welcome so they're not from some remote country


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

you wont be driving it very far lol


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

why not, 2nd gear should be somewhere around 60mph


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that will be a likely solenoid fix....

2 or 3k if it is

R


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

They know their cars. They are also listing an Evo IX for a quid. It's actually an VIII, however still a bargain. 

What is the scam here. Now up to £205.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

regarding gearbox prices,how much are they? 
i'm sure i read on the US GTR fourm that they were excess of $15k ?


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't be an insurance write off for the gearbox - That's not covered and the little damaged there is externally would not have resulted in that. Did a quick check and it is not registered as a write off and also.... more importantly.... an insusrnace company would not use fleabay and if the owner had bought it from them after it was written off there would be a record of it........


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i fancy SCAMpy and chips for lunch


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

they expect it to sell for about 40k


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

you called them ? 

seems like my 1k bid won't hold..... i don't need it anyway


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

zell said:


> you called them ?
> 
> seems like my 1k bid won't hold..... i don't need it anyway


No one NEEDS a GTR though do they?!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> regarding gearbox prices,how much are they?
> i'm sure i read on the US GTR fourm that they were excess of $15k ?


yes for a full box. Do some searching as there is a cheaper repair i think


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanquish Motors 0151 486 9838 
Unit 5, Edwards Lane Industrial Estate, Liverpool, L24 9HX 

likely real but you never know, worth a visit buy and take to middlehurst


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

wheely said:


> just spat coffee on laptop . 25k for a gearbox how can nissan justify that? more i hear the more im thinking of selling mine:chuckle:




I thought you were selling anyway?:shy:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

stealth said:


> I thought you were selling anyway?:shy:


im in two minds at the moment,just lost all confidence in the gtr now


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

wheely said:


> im in two minds at the moment,just lost all confidence in the gtr now


Its why i hate um lol, far to much to go wrong, not enough testing i wouldnt of thought for a car with so much technology...

Wait until there what 4 years old...time bombs waiting to blow lol, il stick with old school thanks...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so GTR r33 Lee

So you are saying the R33 GTR was not technology advanced?

and yet you drive a 10 year old one. That does not make sense


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Also how do new cars become old school?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> so GTR r33 Lee
> 
> So you are saying the R33 GTR was not technology advanced?
> 
> and yet you drive a 10 year old one. That does not make sense


Im saying the R33/R34 had just the right amount of tech, the R35 has gone to far, i dont drive a 10 year old one, she sold sum time ago but of course she was technology advanced but didnt cost a fortune when stuck in 2nd gear!, im also saying because of the R35's tech its not going to cost R33/R34 money to put it right when they was new, 25k mentioned for a gearbox which has stuck in 2nd gear sums my moan...


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> Also how do new cars become old school?


I was refering to sticking with R33/R34 which il refer to as old school, i suppose when someting so advanced comes out such as the R35 models before it will be classed as old school, theres nothing wrong with old school, at least old schools all tried and tested over the years, i mean where are you going to go with a R35 without things giving up?...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Doesnt the R33 & R34 have things that can go wrong and cost a fortune?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> Doesnt the R33 & R34 have things that can go wrong and cost a fortune?


I should think you could rebuild the car for 25k!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

How much is the R34's Getrag?

Nowhere near 25 grand is it!!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Doesnt the R33 & R34 have things that can go wrong and cost a fortune?



yes they do mate, ya hit the nail with that one..... as can a bog standard 1.2 corsa prove exspensive

and we've all felt this and its to be expected considering we all drive performance cars 

ive been on the bad nd of it very rcently with exspensive repair bills 
but i chose to drive a skyline 

and i think the whole 25k gearbox issue is to do with the car not even being officially released yet 
the hpc centres havent had them in for regular services 
common faults 
and who knows there might even be a recall on said common faults 

i think alot of people are making out that nissan are sending them up feaces creek without a paddle but this isnt the case 

but what do i know eyy im only 19


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

jamo said:


> yes they do mate, ya hit the nail with that one..... as can a bog standard 1.2 corsa prove exspensive





What are you talking about?

You can get a brand new Corsa for 8 and a half grand, so how the hell do you come to compare that with the R35?

You can buy 3 Corsa's for the price of an R35 gearbox!!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Boosted said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> You can get a brand new Corsa for 8 and a half grand, so how the hell do you come to compare that with the R35?
> 
> You can buy 3 Corsa's for the price of an R35 gearbox!!


lol...and have some change for the L plates...


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was saying that any car can prove expensive 
and tbh noone has any concrete facts 
just speculation all the time 
wait untill someone living in the EU has an officially released EU r35 and their gearbox (if it does) and see how much the repair is (if not covered by warranty) 
this has to be the most speculated car about ever 

but seems to me everyone who has one couldnt be happier


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTR R33 Lee has a fair point.

If the R35 was cheap to repair then there wouldnt be all the fuss over the warranty issues and tracking.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> GTR R33 Lee has a fair point.
> 
> If the R35 was cheap to repair then there wouldnt be all the fuss over the warranty issues and tracking.



:clap::clap::clap:


Somebody got the point :thumbsup:


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

its all relative thought isnt it 

get some proof that it will cost £25 k to replace the gearbox on the UK!!! spec 35 
if through no fault of the drivers 

then i will apologise and admit that this is excessive


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> GTR R33 Lee has a fair point.
> 
> If the R35 was cheap to repair then there wouldnt be all the fuss over the warranty issues and tracking.


Thanks mate, my point is just that im just shocked really that they have the balls to charge 25k for something that should last a life time and should of been tried and tested if has failed, the R35 to me is just to complicated, to many gizmos to go wrong, to much of things you simply dont need, im sure shes a stunning piece of kit at the end of the day in say a couple of years time when things get worn then what....and thats before the tuning which is what the GTR legend is all about...


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

jamo said:


> its all relative thought isnt it
> 
> get some proof that it will cost £25 k to replace the gearbox on the UK!!! spec 35
> if through no fault of the drivers
> ...


How would it be a fault of the drivers? 

Im just asking as what could the driver do to warrant the failure, 

Surely theres a gizmo or gadget to make sure its not abused!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

jamo said:


> its all relative thought isnt it
> 
> get some proof that it will cost £25 k to replace the gearbox on the UK!!! spec 35
> if through no fault of the drivers
> ...




I couldn't give a toss if you apologise or not, it's irrelevant. The 25k figure came from JapFreak786, not me. So perhaps you should tell him you want an apology, instead of me. 

Stick to your Corsa, it's obvious you have no comprehension of what an expensive car really is if you make comparisons like that.


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

lets just forget about the gearbox

looks like the rear passenger wheel is a bit bent as well
£15,100 now


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

£20,100 now

LOL


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: how you can compare a corsa to a gtr i dont know

i have been in touch with cpr today ragarding the repair to mine,was told few have gone an solenoids also have been packing up on the box.maybe recalls for you uk spec guys??


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

FlowersGTR said:


> lets just forget about the gearbox
> 
> looks like the rear passenger wheel is a bit bent as well
> £15,100 now


Yea can see the dent in the wheel at 2 o clock, maybe the gadget that picked up on the gadget that picks up on wheels hitting humps gadget thought christ tell the gadget to put that gadget gearbox in 2nd gadget gear! 

Then the geometry gadget thought mmm weve got rear 1/4 panel damage so mmm better put the window wipers in limp mode warp speed Mr sulu n throw all the dash warning lights so mechanic thinks im a christmas tree...

Yea ok il forget about the gearbox now sorry...il have a bid cus im sure the cars so advanced she can replace the misses n do the washing up n cook the tea with her gadgets..maybe its just a 50 pence connector she needs replacing but is 30 hours labour!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

what the hell are you on about 
i never did compare a corsa to the gtr nor do i drive a corsa 
i was saying that any car no matter what it is can be costly to repair 

and lee i said if it WASNT through driver error as are most of these cases 

and ive heard the 25k mark thrown around alot regarding the gearbox 

..the same applies to the warranty that everyone seems to know soooo much about 

no one has their uk 35 sat on their drive with their warranty on the table in front of them so how is it that such quotes can be made 

because theyre not coming from people speaking to the hpc's


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

wheely said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: how you can compare a corsa to a gtr i dont know
> 
> i have been in touch with cpr today ragarding the repair to mine,was told few have gone an solenoids also have been packing up on the box.maybe recalls for you uk spec guys??


Or maybe we'll just get the version with all the niggles fixed!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Or maybe we'll just get the version with all the niggles fixed!


EXACTLY what im saying 

NO ONE KNOWS! 
and its quite likely to be the case 

so estimations of £25,000 gearboxes are purely speculative


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Yea can see the dent in the wheel at 2 o clock, maybe the gadget that picked up on the gadget that picks up on wheels hitting humps gadget thought christ tell the gadget to put that gadget gearbox in 2nd gadget gear!
> 
> Then the geometry gadget thought mmm weve got rear 1/4 panel damage so mmm better put the window wipers in limp mode warp speed Mr sulu n throw all the dash warning lights so mechanic thinks im a christmas tree...
> 
> Yea ok il forget about the gearbox now sorry...il have a bid cus im sure the cars so advanced she can replace the misses n do the washing up n cook the tea with her gadgets..maybe its just a 50 pence connector she needs replacing but is 30 hours labour!


:chuckle: well spotted looks like someone switched off the vdc off an lost it:chuckle:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Or maybe we'll just get the version with all the niggles fixed!


I like your enthusiasm..


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

jamo said:


> EXACTLY what im saying
> 
> NO ONE KNOWS!
> and its quite likely to be the case
> ...


Yea there prob 30k lol...


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i know it probs feels like (people who have placed orders) that youre purchasing a £65,000 supercar slayer and as soon as the keys are handed over they take your money and run 
but i just cant see it being the case once the uk release has hit and is official


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Boosted said:


> How much is the R34's Getrag?
> 
> Nowhere near 25 grand is it!!


Hoe much was the R34's getrag relative to the new cost of the car in 1998?

Also I think the R35 gearbox is about $20k, or £14k today (that was the price reported for a chap in the USA who blew his box launching it), not £25k.

I don't know what the list price in Japan was for the R34 but I bet the gearbox would have cost you 1/5th of that brand new from Nissan in the late 90's which makes it comparable to the R35 today.

At the end of the day the R34 was very high tech at the time, but as the years went on and the aftermarket was able to manufacture replacement parts and rebuild gearboxes the tech was understood and replacement parts became cheaper.

The R35 will be the same, in a few years you'll see independant tuners rebuilding gearboxes with strengthened components for reasonable money compared to a replacement box from Nissan, it is after all a mechanical gearbox with some fancy electrics and 2 clutches. Once its understood how it works people will be pulling them apart and rebuilding.


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

borat52 said:


> Hoe much was the R34's getrag relative to the new cost of the car in 1998?
> 
> Also I think the R35 gearbox is about $20k, or £14k today (that was the price reported for a chap in the USA who blew his box launching it), not £25k.
> 
> ...



where my point about it being relative came in 

same way a gearbox for an £8k corsa could cost you £1.5k or similar 

it was an analagy not a comparison between the gtr and the corsa lol


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree with Borat on the after market fixing ,maybe not every transmission fault or gear box is going to cost top whack anyway ,depends what goes wrong if it does .


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

my point was the R33 was advanced at the time in say 95 (cost 50K) and in the first year if you destroyed a gearbox would of cost you 12K to fix from a Nissan dealer?

Yes the 25K is to much but as I said likely just a solenoid.

Anyway my R33 still has lots to go wrong on it today even if it's old school

"rear wheel steer going the wrong way while lane changing because I didn't point the wheels the right way when reconnecting the battery" can't see the R35 doing that to me


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

typical GTR replies about cost and maintainence :runaway:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> my point was the R33 was advanced at the time in say 95 (cost 50K) and in the first year if you destroyed a gearbox would of cost you 12K to fix from a Nissan dealer?
> 
> Yes the 25K is to much but as I said likely just a solenoid.
> 
> ...


sounds like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

The car isnt a scam it is real,a POLICE van hit it and the man didn't want it back,Ive seen the car before it was hit, it had a full service in Car Planet just before it was damaged.It wasnt supplied by them just for the record:thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

.... seems like I won't buy it 

God damn it people.... how can you say that R33 or R34 was soo advanced in the day, when they were just beefed up versions of R32 GTR.... the same engine, the same attesa, multi-link suspension, 4 wheels, 1 steering, 2 gearboxes (both being manual). I don't see how something that was virtually bombproof with few years in motorsports and build to N1 and A racing specification could go wrong not even being tuned... hell we got lots of those engines with only 2.6l making more power that the new 3.8l GTR and they don't blow gearboxes or end up costing 15 or 20k to repair (I'm talking about standard internal engines running about 500bhp, which is quite safe). 
I don't know what was so new in R33 or R34 that wasn't in R32... MFD... wow... a screen with some gauges which you can look up through Consult  The Skylines were build really well, much beyond the needs of avarange user while R35 is build as a supercar and as such, there isn't much to tune... I don't have or had a Ferrari but other then doing some crazy thing like adding 2 turbochargers like with Bob Norwood's made Testarossa I have no idea how you could seriously tune a supercar. I like the fact that R35 been tested and build to go round the Ring faster than 7.30 and it's probably the fastest car of this caliber around the bends but it just won't be as tough as it's predecessors cause it's build purpose was to make a supercar, not a race car.


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

zell said:


> .... seems like I won't buy it
> 
> God damn it people.... how can you say that R33 or R34 was soo advanced in the day, when they were just beefed up versions of R32 GTR.... the same engine, the same attesa, multi-link suspension, 4 wheels, 1 steering, 2 gearboxes (both being manual). I don't see how something that was virtually bombproof with few years in motorsports and build to N1 and A racing specification could go wrong not even being tuned... hell we got lots of those engines with only 2.6l making more power that the new 3.8l GTR and they don't blow gearboxes or end up costing 15 or 20k to repair (I'm talking about standard internal engines running about 500bhp, which is quite safe).
> I don't know what was so new in R33 or R34 that wasn't in R32... MFD... wow... a screen with some gauges which you can look up through Consult  The Skylines were build really well, much beyond the needs of avarange user while R35 is build as a supercar and as such, there isn't much to tune... I don't have or had a Ferrari but other then doing some crazy thing like adding 2 turbochargers like with Bob Norwood's made Testarossa I have no idea how you could seriously tune a supercar. I like the fact that R35 been tested and build to go round the Ring faster than 7.30 and it's probably the fastest car of this caliber around the bends but it just won't be as tough as it's predecessors cause it's build purpose was to make a supercar, not a race car.



Yep and supercars come with super prices.
Buying them is one thing, running is another but i do feel that nissan are taking the mickey with the r35 in terms of part prices/servicing etc and trying to join with the bigger supercar names......a bit like what audi/skoda did and changed the image of the whole skoda brand and nissan are trying to make it exclusive for only a few to own.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Daylight Robbery!*



n boost said:


> Yep and supercars come with super prices.
> Buying them is one thing, running is another but i do feel that nissan are taking the mickey with the r35 in terms of part prices/servicing etc and trying to join with the bigger supercar names......a bit like what audi/skoda did and changed the image of the whole skoda brand and nissan are trying to make it exclusive for only a few to own.


Yes, it does seem this way Ben. I think Nissan should have had the honesty to say this upfront. Then we would have know we were not buying a M3, RS4 or 911 alternative.

Deception, pure and simple. :chairshot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Is this the car that a HPC inspected already?

I heard bad stuff about how bad the gearbox really is on this and other damage to drivetrain


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Aerodramatics said:


> Yes, it does seem this way Ben. I think Nissan should have had the honesty to say this upfront. Then we would have know we were not buying a M3, RS4 or 911 alternative.
> 
> Deception, pure and simple. :chairshot


almost 2 tonnes, 500+ bhp, 3.3 to 60 ; quite some performance

supercars = costly to run...... whether the badge says Porsche, lambo, fezza ..... or Nissan

if Porsche is cheaper, then go buy one and join the crowd. M3 beemers going cheap too. 

I still think for fast road use that this car is unsurpassed, if you track regularly, maybe not.... but that is a no brainer.

Ed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone know where this car ended up then?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> almost 2 tonnes, 500+ bhp, 3.3 to 60 ; quite some performance
> 
> supercars = costly to run...... whether the badge says Porsche, lambo, fezza ..... or Nissan
> 
> ...


The point is the R35 is more expensive to run than a F430 Ferrari!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

back for sale


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

zell said:


> .... seems like I won't buy it
> 
> God damn it people.... how can you say that R33 or R34 was soo advanced in the day, when they were just beefed up versions of R32 GTR.... the same engine, the same attesa, multi-link suspension, 4 wheels, 1 steering, 2 gearboxes (both being manual). I don't see how something that was virtually bombproof with few years in motorsports and build to N1 and A racing specification could go wrong not even being tuned... hell we got lots of those engines with only 2.6l making more power that the new 3.8l GTR and they don't blow gearboxes or end up costing 15 or 20k to repair (I'm talking about standard internal engines running about 500bhp, which is quite safe).
> I don't know what was so new in R33 or R34 that wasn't in R32... MFD... wow... a screen with some gauges which you can look up through Consult  The Skylines were build really well, much beyond the needs of avarange user while R35 is build as a supercar and as such, there isn't much to tune... I don't have or had a Ferrari but other then doing some crazy thing like adding 2 turbochargers like with Bob Norwood's made Testarossa I have no idea how you could seriously tune a supercar. I like the fact that R35 been tested and build to go round the Ring faster than 7.30 and it's probably the fastest car of this caliber around the bends but it just won't be as tough as it's predecessors cause it's build purpose was to make a supercar, not a race car.


well said 

you can tune a supercar, but the stakes are higher


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Jacey Boy said:


> The point is the R35 is more expensive to run than a F430 Ferrari!


more than likely, yes


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> The point is the R35 is more expensive to run than a F430 Ferrari!


hmm, not sure about that


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Jacey Boy said:


> The point is the R35 is more expensive to run than a F430 Ferrari!


Got one, and no its not. You take in tyre wear, clutch wear and depreciation then the F430 is much more of an expensive car to run....and not as well built either IMO


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

how much is this car back up for then? anyone know how bad the damage extent is?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

blueevo9 said:


> The car isnt a scam it is real,a POLICE van hit it and the man didn't want it back,Ive seen the car before it was hit, it had a full service in Car Planet just before it was damaged.It wasnt supplied by them just for the record:thumbsup:


sorry for a stupid question but how did it get stuck in second if a police car/van scuffed the bumper

2007 NISSAN SKYLINE GTR R35 GREY DAMAGED SALVAGE on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 29-Mar-09 16:43:59 BST)

its up for 35k or best offer


----------



## VanquishMotors (Feb 23, 2009)

As the car seemed to be a bit of a pain to sell and you had to deal with a lot of dreamers/ anoraks we decided to get the car in ourselves and striped the gearbox.
We sourced the software to read the car as a local NPC wasn't very helpful in assisting finding the fault.
The car has worked faultless ever since and is in daily use as we decided to keep it.

As to scamming and ripping people off you are more than welcome to come and see us and realise that we don't NEED to rip people off, our Accident Management & Salvage business is going well enough.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

borat52 said:


> Hoe much was the R34's getrag relative to the new cost of the car in 1998?
> 
> Also I think the R35 gearbox is about $20k, or £14k today (that was the price reported for a chap in the USA who blew his box launching it), not £25k.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for Nissan prices of GTR34 parts, phoned my local Nissan dealer a couple of years ago for a price on a new set of GTR34 alloys,,,, just a touch over £6000!!!

Oh and that's with out tyres aswell!


----------

